# My first mac haul!!!



## Kurtina88 (Nov 27, 2007)

-samples studio fix fluid nc20 and nc25
-lipstick peachstock
-eyeshadow parfait amour
-eyeshadow black tied
-technakhol liner graphblack
-pigment rose gold (i let "some" fall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-pigment white gold


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 27, 2007)

Great haul!

That bag is so cute. I have never seen a MAC bag like that; are you in the US?


----------



## juxt123 (Nov 27, 2007)

omg same question!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Nov 27, 2007)

Congrats on your first haul! The bag is really adorable!


----------



## Kurtina88 (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_Great haul!

That bag is so cute. I have never seen a MAC bag like that; are you in the US?_

 
No, i'm in Italy


----------



## divinedime (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice Haul!!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kurtina88* 

 
_No, i'm in Italy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ah, not fair (throws childish tantrum).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks.  Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 27, 2007)

Great haul and the bag is adorable !!


----------



## n_c (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice haul...enjoy the goodies!


----------



## Kurtina88 (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_Ah, not fair (throws childish tantrum).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks.  Enjoy your new goodies!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
In US you have a lots of things and brands that we can't never have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so...live us only the cute bags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I surely enjoy them, i will give them a house and a lot of love


----------



## jilliandanica (Nov 27, 2007)

great stuff! that shopping bag is super cute!!


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 27, 2007)

What a cute bag! I'm jealous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Great haul!


----------



## Perple1 (Nov 28, 2007)

It's so funny how we all noticed and LOVE the shopping bag!!!  I'll take a trip to Italy just to get one...and a few other things too! ;-)  enjoy!!!


----------



## ross1977 (Nov 28, 2007)

Great haul Kurtina! Thank you for sharing.
I have just finished my wish list ... I am planning a new haul next week!!!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 28, 2007)

Great haul....love the bag!!!! 

Where in Italy are you from?

I'm Italian but born in Canada!


----------



## sincola (Nov 28, 2007)

That's a great haul!! Enjoy your goodies!!

I also love the bag; it's very similar to the shopping bags given with the Formal Black collection (but they were black, not transparent).


----------



## Kurtina88 (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Great haul....love the bag!!!! 

Where in Italy are you from?

I'm Italian but born in Canada!_

 
I'm from Padua...do you know?
Not so far from Venice, but i never been there


----------



## Leilani78 (Nov 29, 2007)

=(   i want that shopping bag because it is CUTE! 

how did u get samples of your foundation? I went into MAC yesterday to look at liquid foundations and tried to hint that i want samples instead of buying but that didnt work. and i ended up buying a foundation and im afraid that i might return it.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kurtina88* 

 
_I'm from Padua...do you know?
Not so far from Venice, but i never been there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I've heard of it and i've been to Venice....very beautiful!!! My father is from Palermo and my mother is from Bari. I've been to Rome, Florence, Venice, Assissi, Calabria, & all over northern Sicily! I miss it there i was there in 2002! I wish i would've though of visiting a MAC!!! That would be cool to see!


----------



## Kurtina88 (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leilani78* 

 
_=(   i want that shopping bag because it is CUTE! 

how did u get samples of your foundation? I went into MAC yesterday to look at liquid foundations and tried to hint that i want samples instead of buying but that didnt work. and i ended up buying a foundation and im afraid that i might return it._

 
i did a phon-order and i simply ask for them...probably you have to do an expensive haul for have free samples


----------



## fingie (Dec 16, 2007)

Great haul!  & like everyone said--that bag is ADORABLE!


----------

